# To my blunt smokers out there...



## CA_Renegade (Jun 24, 2015)

I've got 2 questions... 1. what brand or type of cigarillos do you prefer to roll your bud in? Swishers, Phillies, White Owls, Backwoods, Dutch Masters, Zig Zag Wraps, etc.? I personally love Summer Twist Swishers above all, but idk if they even have them around this summer anymore. Really hope those didn't get axed, but my 2nd choice would have to be Grape Swishers. Classic choice right? What do y'all roll with?

2. To Dutch Masters fans: How are blunts rolled with these wraps? These are pretty much the only cigarillos I haven't tried before. Is it really worth it to shell out $5.95 for 3 cigarillos when you can get at least 2 for 99¢ from pretty much every brand? Hell, I've even seen 5 cigarillos for $1 before, but I was sketched out by their potential quality!


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'll be one to reply but this sorta thing is a preference deal best used by a poll count. Honest I like swishers but I can't seem to roll them right now. I used to be ok on just Platinum Wraps but they fall apart real easily. I've had serious trouble trying to re wrap Backwoods, there is not much of a sticky substrate to use unless some hash is to be rolled in with it to make it stick.


----------



## xSwimToTheMoon (Jul 2, 2015)

I prefer dutchmasters, or anything that is real leaf vs processed paper.

Backwoods are like true leaf wraps but they give me so much trouble rolling it's not worth it. (Theyre my favorite for just puffing on w/o gutting tho.)

I've really cut blunts out almost completely tho  I get a great big nicotine buzz now that I don't smoke them regularly. Not comfortable to me lately.


----------



## Big Trees (Jul 2, 2015)

I love honey dutchmasters but I can never find them so I've been rolling the chocolate cigarillos that come in the foil. I have smoked plenty of other blunts but dutches always taste the best and hit the smoothest to me. The basic machine rolled cigar such as a swisher or white owl taste terrible to me anymore. It seems as if I'm rolling up with cardboard. 


CA_Renegade said:


> 2. To Dutch Masters fans: How are blunts rolled with these wraps? These are pretty much the only cigarillos I haven't tried before. Is it really worth it to shell out $5.95 for 3 cigarillos when you can get at least 2 for 99¢ from pretty much every brand? Hell, I've even seen 5 cigarillos for $1 before, but I was sketched out by their potential quality!


If you buy the three packs you can take the leaf off and roll it like a dutch should be rolled. If it is a single, you'll most likely have to crack it down the center like a swisher. 
5.95 for a three pack! I pay like 2.50-3 for them from pretty much any gas station. 5.95 is how much a 5 pack of the cigars not rillos cost


----------



## Big Trees (Jul 4, 2015)

Correction, I just paid 2.23 for a 3 pack


----------



## AlexHnola (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm a big fan of blunts. Absolute best method of smoking if there are more than 2 heads in the circle.

My top 3, in no particular order (whichever is available & not stale af)

Garcia vega (the regular 3pk, they practically roll themselves)

Honey dutch master (Sometimes i like to rub a little honey on the outside, makes it burn so slow)

Natural goodie (some of my friends are better at rolling these than I am, too thin & fragile for me, but they usually come out quite well)

As you can tell these are all leaf gars, I'm not a fan of synthetic wraps.


----------



## Smokenpassout (Jul 16, 2015)

I still love my blunts, even though I have a great vaporizor. My blunt of choice is Backwoods Sweet Aromatic. Although some say they are a little harsh. I love the taste of a natural tobbacco leaf and my herb of choice. The Backwood gives me just the right amount of throat hit on the backend of the bud I smoke.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 16, 2015)

Summer twist 
Sticky sweets
Island madness

Cinnamon can be interesting along with others dif times of year or mood, pumpkin


----------



## Gjames0531 (Jul 17, 2015)

Anything Swisher. I second the summer series. Good flavors. From the town that produces them i have to rep. I drive by the factory just about every day. For a long time blunt smoker it's like driving past Willy Wonka's. I've always seen it and know it exists, but have never known anyone that worked there and have never heard of anyone going inside. Maybe one day a tour?


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jul 19, 2015)

Gjames0531 said:


> Anything Swisher. I second the summer series. Good flavors. From the town that produces them i have to rep. I drive by the factory just about every day. For a long time blunt smoker it's like driving past Willy Wonka's. I've always seen it and know it exists, but have never known anyone that worked there and have never heard of anyone going inside. Maybe one day a tour?


904 also. I like the island madness. Watermelon and rum is great combo


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 20, 2015)

2 swishers for a $1
Between 3-5 for a $1 in brands like jackpot.

Only difference is how they are made. Cheaper rillos will have a seam that can become an issue when rolling . Smoke is the same


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 20, 2015)

I guess I should try casing some of my leaf with honey-water, eh?
What is better for blunt rolling...Virginia, Burley, or...?


----------



## Gjames0531 (Jul 20, 2015)

Every time I've used honey or maple syrup my blunts have a burnt sugar/marshmallow taste. I've tried many many times too thinking it'll be different. Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 20, 2015)

I guess one of the good things about living on the southern part of the east coast is there are a lot of tobacco farmers around here, we usually crop a hand full or two, soak and clean them, hang them to dry, cut to size and vacuum seal them. haven't brought a blunt in about two years now.


----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 20, 2015)

Swisher here, love the summer twist but any will do  Don't like papers really..


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 20, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> I guess one of the good things about living on the southern part of the east coast is there are a lot of tobacco farmers around here, we usually crop a hand full or two, soak and clean them, hang them to dry, cut to size and vacuum seal them. haven't brought a blunt in about two years now.


What kind of tobacco are you pilfering? Do you case the tobacco, at all?


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 20, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> What kind of tobacco are you pilfering? Do you case the tobacco, at all?


Burley tobacco. And my friends family owns the farm so they let me get as much as we want.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 20, 2015)

Raws only


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 20, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Burley tobacco. And my friends family owns the farm so they let me get as much as we want.


Really? Do you seriously only air-dry it then bag it? I've grown and cured Virginia, and that can be smoked after a couple weeks of cure (but it still has a bit of tongue-bite that early, which I just found can be helped with an orange-pop casing to balance the sugars); however, I was under the impression Burley _*definitely*_ needed a case because it will be too sharp on the tongue ( due to being a higher pH plant). Based on what I've read, I'm thinking of applying a Chocolate & Vanilla-Coffee casing to the Burley I'm growing. Do you notice any chocolate overtones in your wrappers?


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 20, 2015)

I love to change it up, me and my oll lady go through an easy 10 blunts a day, so we will go out of town just to try different typs


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jul 20, 2015)

heckler73 said:


> Really? Do you seriously only air-dry it then bag it? I've grown and cured Virginia, and that can be smoked after a couple weeks of cure (but it still has a bit of tongue-bite that early, which I just found can be helped with an orange-pop casing to balance the sugars); however, I was under the impression Burley _*definitely*_ needed a case because it will be too sharp on the tongue ( due to being a higher pH plant). Based on what I've read, I'm thinking of applying a Chocolate & Vanilla-Coffee casing to the Burley I'm growing. Do you notice any chocolate overtones in your wrappers?


Yes it does have a bit of a bite and lets say call for an acquired taste. we try to let them cure for awhile. thank you for the great idea's will try. and you do get a hint of a nutty flavor.


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 20, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Yes it does have a bit of a bite and lets say call for an acquired taste. we try to let them cure for awhile. thank you for the great idea's will try. and you do get a hint of a nutty flavor.


Thanks for the info. It sounds like a French-Vanilla Coffee will make a good casing. I'm just not sure how to apply the chocolate. Maybe cocoa suspended in rum?


----------



## farmasensist (Jul 22, 2015)

Ive never seen the summer twists, had to look it up. lemon and mango sounds really good. I was looking for a lemon flavor blunt to go with the lemon kush but couldnt find any.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 22, 2015)

Summer twist is the best imo right now, I just bought a gas station out of them


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 22, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Summer twist
> Sticky sweets
> Island madness
> 
> Cinnamon can be interesting along with others dif times of year or mood, pumpkin



Im tellin yall.
Pro blunt smoker right here.
This is all that should be consumed...


----------



## CA_Renegade (Jul 28, 2015)

I love summer twist so much man! Grape is the OG flavor, diamonds are best for DANK bud, and arctic ice would be my second choice, but the flavor of summer twist is something else. I bought whole boxes of them when I thought they were gonna stop being sold after summer. Checked the local Mobil and liquor store when I ran out and both had them. They weren't everywhere, but I could still get my hands on a pack year round. 

As for dutches I tried one about a month ago and it was fire! I unraveled the top leaf and then split it like a Swisher. It was more delicate and I left a couple rips from splitting it too hard, but it sealed together just fine and I simply rewrapped the unraveled leaf to try and patch the small holes. I sparked it, hit it, and burned that shit down to the end with my homie on the way to the casino. Had to hold my fingers over the holes when the top wrap wouldnt stick. Smoked totally fine regardless. DEFINITELY enjoyed it and will roll one again for sure! The burn wasn't as slow as a backwood, but it tasted more like an actual cigar... with bud in it of course!

Other than that I've also rolled a Splitarillos extendo for the first time since making this post too and it was awesome!! Filled it with a Lil more than 2 Gs and it was perfect for a 4-man rotation.

I definitely enjoy papers too, but I swear that I will always be a blunt smoker. The smoke and feel is second to none for me. Conserving my bud and packing bowls is probably the best way to go, and sometimes I'm really tryna smoke a joint, but most of the time I prefer to roll up the blunt if I got the bud for one


----------



## Gjames0531 (Jul 28, 2015)

Way way back i used to throw $5 in on a half track of some generic Florida crippy hydro everyday with 3 of my boys and roll a green leaf optimo. It was the longest smoothest hitting. Yet another great Swisher product. It's too bad it looks like they stopped making them.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 18, 2015)

Well, I finally got to try my Vanilla-Coffee-Rum-Honey cased Burley in a blunt.
YUP! It's a winner. I definitely like *Burley *wraps over Virginia wraps. It's actually a lighter smoke than Virginia, which makes sense, in retrospect. I expected a stronger "punch" from the Burley flavour, but it surprisingly did not interfere with the herb at all. I gave it a three-week cure @~60% RH (post-toasting) and it still left a sticky residue from the honey and sugars, but was not sticky, itself. 
I think my next leaf will be better, though, since the first one was a bit damaged from Potassium deficiency. It wasn't as optimum as it could have been. But WTF, I'm still learning.


----------



## vro (Aug 19, 2015)

backwoods


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Dutch Masters Palma are the best I don't do cigarillos full size only but can't find them too often so usually Garcia Vegas bout just as good as a Dutch. I hate all them flavored wraps and cigars smoke good weed not schwag and no need for flavored shit.


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 19, 2015)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Dutch Masters Palma are the best I don't do cigarillos full size only but can't find them too often so usually Garcia Vegas bout just as good as a Dutch. I hate all them flavored wraps and cigars smoke good weed not schwag and no need for flavored shit.


I imagine all those use Cuban wraps?

*EDIT: *Attached is a decent text about the chemistry of tobacco and type differences


----------



## resinhead (Sep 28, 2015)

None of your designer blunts can fuck with the classic strawberry swisher. The end.


----------



## Gjames0531 (Sep 30, 2015)

resinhead said:


> None of your designer blunts can fuck with the classic strawberry swisher. The end.


Throwback classic.....i think come harvest time i might just have to get up to 88mph.... and burn one of these full of either the purple kush or grapefruit haze i have going


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 30, 2015)

I was always told strawberry sucked. Ill have to try them out


----------



## farmasensist (Oct 2, 2015)

Has anyone else seen these 8.5" long blunts?


----------



## MouseE (Oct 24, 2015)

I smoked swishers when I didn't know any better. White oels are better in the cheap processed wrap department. Although in all honesty I don't like smoking cardboard at all

A couple years ago I made the switch to backwoods and will never go back. That's all I smoke now. They're easy to roll after you learn from a couple packs. Remember you don't split them! Just lick where the leaf ends and unroll! Then you have the choice to put anywhere from a gram to 4. Versatility is always better in every situation!


----------



## norcalmopar (Nov 1, 2015)

Optimo is my go to 9/10 times. Its basically a swisher re-blend and rebrand. Peach gets pretty much all the work done. Also in honey, (regular) sweet, black, mint, and good ol' grape. (don't remember if they make a strawberry) very pliable, strong and overall decent quality control. It seems like it can stretch more than a peach swisher, kind of ends up fatter than it begins. Then I grab a black&mild for the wood tip. I like to create flavor profiles that feature purple, but not so it overpowers something like a nice jack or even the high notes of diesel or bubba. Bring in just enough kief so the sweet hash bodyy builds and with the flower blend. I try to bring purple or OG in and blend it submissively to both fruity and hashy components. I like a Light coating of oil spread thin on or several small " shards" in the back 1/2 so It gets vaporize, melts, and seeps back from the cherry. Key is a choice pairing of flowers and just enough hash to lend its self to an expert roll to allow just enough airflow for optimum cherry temperature, burn, and flavor.

I feel like we need a blunt connoisseurs thread


----------



## Gjames0531 (Nov 2, 2015)

A little off topic but not really. I've saved some of the fan leaves from my current Purple Kush grow and plan on rolling a Cannigar after harvest. I'm curious to see if this will be my new favorite "blunt"


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Nov 18, 2015)

This is just Americans way of mixing weed and tobacco. Take that shit to socialist Europe. Bong rips of pure for men.


----------



## kuntreebouy (Nov 29, 2015)

CA_Renegade said:


> I've got 2 questions... 1. what brand or type of cigarillos do you prefer to roll your bud in? Swishers, Phillies, White Owls, Backwoods, Dutch Masters, Zig Zag Wraps, etc.? I personally love Summer Twist Swishers above all, but idk if they even have them around this summer anymore. Really hope those didn't get axed, but my 2nd choice would have to be Grape Swishers. Classic choice right? What do y'all roll with?
> 
> 2. To Dutch Masters fans: How are blunts rolled with these wraps? These are pretty much the only cigarillos I haven't tried before. Is it really worth it to shell out $5.95 for 3 cigarillos when you can get at least 2 for 99¢ from pretty much every brand? Hell, I've even seen 5 cigarillos for $1 before, but I was sketched out by their potential quality!


I love the 5 4 3 show cigarellos o.g kush flavor 5 cigarellos for 1$ and they are my fav. Over every other brand.. the dude I get Reggie from wen I can't afford the good stuff got me on thos


farmasensist said:


> Has anyone else seen these 8.5" long blunts?
> 
> View attachment 3512791


the xtendos r n every station here n the Midlands on the eastcoast.. plenty of Reggie going around to fill em up 2


----------



## Zillerz (Dec 1, 2015)

I usually smoke zig zags/ skunkalicous papes
as for blunts, I get phillies. (I tried century sams, but they feel a little weird. Prefer phillies much more)
My friend rolls backwoods, but for some reason I can't understand how that works when rolling lol, so no backwoods for me, only when offered.


----------



## Liam4689 (Dec 19, 2015)

Anyone tried glass blunts? can we talk about glass blunts in a blunt conversation lol ?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 19, 2015)

Extendo

Or

White grape white owl


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2016)

top rolling papers, for blunt strawberry swishers or phillies even white owls will do maybe in grape, wraps white owl green apple


----------



## KingBlunted (Jan 31, 2016)

Game green. Or game green white grape all day. 2 for 99 cents


----------



## ryan1918 (Feb 11, 2016)

I used to not have a certain brand but now I only use white owls normally silvers or greens all the other ones seem to taste like shit


----------



## ryan1918 (Feb 11, 2016)

KingBlunted said:


> Game green. Or game green white grape all day. 2 for 99 cents


you like them green ones? i hate them hte most


----------



## KingBlunted (Feb 11, 2016)

ryan1918 said:


> you like them green ones? i hate them hte most


To each their own. My favorites are Garcia Vega Game Green cigarellos. Or even Game Green White Grape. Always buy them by the 15 pack, double pack case for under 15$. I miss seeing the 4pack of big Game Greens for $2.99... now at $7.99 that's almost the same price as the bud. Ha


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 29, 2016)

All I fux with, this or peach,, Triple oh gee style...haha


----------



## MouseE (Mar 17, 2016)

Zillerz said:


> I usually smoke zig zags/ skunkalicous papes
> as for blunts, I get phillies. (I tried century sams, but they feel a little weird. Prefer phillies much more)
> My friend rolls backwoods, but for some reason I can't understand how that works when rolling lol, so no backwoods for me, only when offered.


Dude you have to fine where the seal ends, and lick it apart, unwraps like magic.

once you start rolling them yourll never roll anything else.


----------



## Terra incognita (Mar 23, 2016)

Regular sweets for me, no flavors, mostly swisher, but it is whats convenient here


----------

